# Teich aushärten - Wände stürzen ein!



## Chrom23 (5. Apr. 2005)

*Teich aushärten!*

Habe folgendes Proplem.Habe vorletztes Jahr einen kleinen Teich gegraben.
Er war an die 2 m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle ca 1,70cm tief.
Nur habe ich es so gemacht das ich einfach ein Loch gebuddelt habe udn Folie drübergelgt udn Wasser eigefüllt.3 Monate danach dann fische eingesetzt,Pflanzen vorher schon,sollte erst Naturteich sein.
Seit letzten sommer aber.verliere ich fast zusehnlich Wasser.Ich befürchte ein Loch.
Doch wie,machen sowas Wühlmäuse,Maulwürfe.Bäume sind keine bei uns auf dem Garten,das es Wurzeln sein können.
Meine Foliendichte war 3mm.
Nachdem recht wenig Wasser drin war ist er mir zudem noch in sich zusammengefallen.
Heisst die Erde ist verruscht und hat den Teich zusammengedrückt.Er ist in der mitte nur noch ca 40cm breit.
also alles unterhalb der Erde zusammengedrück.
Ich will jetzt nochmal komplett neu anfangen.
Wie bekomme ich die Erde stabil,das er nicht wieder zusammenrutscht?
Beton oder so ist zu Teuer,bin junger Familienvater.
Bretter?Gitter?
Natürlich benutze ich auch vorher flies ,dann die folie.
möchte eigentlich eher nur wissen,kömmen Mäuse,Maulwürfe etc durch die folie udn wie bekomme ich mein Teichloch fest das es nicht zusammenfällt wenn die Erde z.B. mal durch Regen aufweicht?


----------



## Harald (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Chrom,

ich kann mir nicht so ganz die Form Deines bisherigen Teiches vorstellen..... Wie kommst Du bei einer Breite von 2 m auf eine Tiefe von 1,7 m, zumal in der Mitte der Teich noch 40 cm breit ist..... Du musst ja praktisch die Wände ganz steil abfallen lassen haben.

Bei solchen Wände wundert es mich nicht, dass die Wände einstürzen, wenn das Wasser raus ist. Halten würde es wohl nur, wenn Du einen festen Untergrund hast.

Was ich mich allerdings frage, wo Du dann noch die Pflanzen plaziert hast?

Ein Gefälle sollte so ungefähr 30 bis 35 Grad betragen, damit auch im Teich das Substrat bzw. der Untergrund nicht abrutscht. Bei einer Breite von 2 Metern kommst Du dann allerdings nicht sehr weit/tief.


----------



## Chrom23 (5. Apr. 2005)

Also mein Teich ist mehr Oval.
Habe am Rand umzu ein paar Pflanzzonen.
Ja es geht ziemlich steil eigentlich ab dann zur tiefe hin.
Wie gesagt hatte mehr oder weniger nur ein tiefes Loch gegraben und Folie rein,fertig,dachte ich damals!
Wie bekomme ich nun den Rand fest??(Bitte dran denken,wenig finazieles;-) )
Wie können Löcher enstehn?


----------



## Harald (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Chrom,

wenn Du die vorhandene Folie weiter benutzen möchtest, bleibt Dir aus meiner Sicht nichts anderes übrig, als den Teich flacher zu gestalten... also alles raus und Erde rein. Wenn dann Platz da ist, kannst Du die durch die geringere Tiefe "gewonnene" Folie für eine größere Breite verwenden. Dadurch kannst Du es dann insgesamt erreichen, dass die Wände flacher werden.

Das Ganze ist aber immer mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden. Die Erde, die Du wieder unter die Folie schaufelst, musst Du ziemlich verdichten, damit sie später nicht aufgrund des Wassergewichts zu sehr nachsackt. 

Da aber ja ohnhein wohl Löcher in der Folie vorhanden sind, solltest Du darüber nachdenken, den Teich neu anzulegen, alles mit einem dicken Vlies (900er) auszulegen und darauf dann eine neue Folie zu packen.

Sicher kostet das ein paar Euro, allerdings wirst Du die alte Folie nur mit Aufwand wieder Dicht bekommen (im jetzigen Zustand sind die oder das Loch wohl nur schwer zu finden).


----------



## Silke (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,
warum willst du keinen Beton? Ein Sack Zement kostet nicht die Welt und Sand bekommst du im Kieswerk fast umsonst...fehlt nur noch Wasser und los geht`s.
Schließe mich auch den anderen an, überdenke dein Profil und ändere es entsprechend ab (flacher).


----------



## StefanS (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Chrom,

so leid es mir tut: Ein Teich von 2 Metern Breite und 1,70 Metern Tiefe ist schlicht unsinnig. Nun weiss ich ja nicht, wie lang der Teich ist. Aber bei zwei Metern (nur) auf 1 Meter Tiefe zu gelangen, bedingt ein nicht optimales Profil.

Kommt darauf an, was Du willst: Ein reiner Naturteich benötigt noch nicht einmal eine Tiefe von einem Meter, 60-70 cm reichen vollkommen. Bei nahezu oder vollkommen senkrecht abfallenden Ufern bekommst Du ohnehin keinen naturnahen Teich hin - der benötigt reichlich Flachwasserzonen. "Ein paar Pflanzzonen" reichen nicht für einen naturnahen Teich.

Wenn Du aber Fischbesatz willst, solltest Du in der Tat bei mind. 1 Meter enden, und zwar nicht nur auf einer winzigen Grundfläche. Ich halte das bei Deiner Teichgrösse für unsinnig - aber dazu werden sich diejenigen, die einen Teich mit Fischen haben, noch äussern.

Ich persönlich würde den Teich wieder auf die benötigte Tiefe zuwerfen. Entweder Erdreich verdichten (leider weiss ich nur zu gut, wie schwer auch der kleinste Rüttler ist...) oder es mit Magerzement (1 Teil Zement auf 7 Teile Sand) versuchen. Vollwertiger Beton muss sorgfältig geglättet werden - entstehende Kanten sind scharf und vertragen sich nicht mit Folie ! Magerzement gibt auf Druck nach. Übrigens: 3 mm dicke Folie ?? Oder 0,3 mm (gibt es so etwas ? - kein Wunder, dass Du dann Löcher bekommst...). Auf den Magerzement etwas ordentliches Vlies, darüber Folie von 0,8 mm (erheblich sicherer wären 1,0 mm). Das wars. Dann Verlegesand als Substrat hinein (wenn es ein Naturteich werden soll), ordentlich bepflanzen - und Du wirst keine Probleme haben, wenn Du eine ordentliche Saugsperre angelegt hast.

Ich darf (auch wenn ich die meisten selbst geschrieben habe) auf die Fachbeiträge verweisen. Da findest Du jede Menge zusätzlicher Informationen. Es ist schwierig, einen Teich zu bauen, ohne sich vorher wenigstens etwas zu informieren. Aber im zweiten Anlauf sollte es dann klappen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (5. Apr. 2005)

*re*

 
ihr wisst schon , 

dass ich genau DAS alles bei mir sooo


"falsch" 

gemacht habe 

und 

damit 





ganz zufrieden bin


----------



## graubart48 (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo karsten, *lach* auch ich weis das ich ne ganze menge entgegen aller regeln gemacht habe. Aber ich will es so. Was draus wird, na schaun w mal.
Gruß
Erwin


----------



## karsten. (5. Apr. 2005)

*re*

***


bei einem angenommen Böschungswinkel von ca 30° erreicht man etwa bei einer Teichbreite von 3m nur  eine Tiefe von einem 3/4 m

bei fachlich richtig gebauten steilen Wänden eine beliebige Tiefe und ein vielfaches des Volumens
der Teich heizt sich im Sommer viel weniger auf
die „sogenannte“ Uferbefpflanzung steht (hängt) an verschiedenen Konstruktionen aus Pflanzkörben ,Eichenstämmen und ,oder Steinsetzungen. 
Die Folie ist hinter der ersten Reihe Steine zur Kapilarsperre ausgebildet.
an steinlosen Uferteilen wurde die Folie mit der eingehängten Ufermatte an Stahlschienen geklemmt und ist längst unsichtbar eingewachsen
nur so konnte ich auf kleinem Grundstück mir einen biologisch weitgehend stabilen Teich anlegen. Vielleicht kein flacher auslaufender Naturteich aber vielleicht ein Stück
idealisierte Flußlandschaft mit netten Details   

d.h.
ICH bin nicht gegen steile Wände
 nur
" müssens halt ordentlich g`baut san "

und entsprechend "getarnt"







senkrechtes Uferwand gestern , man erkennt
jede Menge Faserwurzeln der Uferbepflanzung vor der Kappilarsperre
Spielwiese für alles mögliche Getier.
(große biologisch wirksame Oberfläche )
leicht "im Zaum" zu halten


und hier ein Bild von "Letztens" 8) gleiche Stelle





deshalb mach ich mir auch über die Häßlichkeit von steilen kahlen Folienwänden keine Gedanken.

mfG
karsten.


----------



## StefanS (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

Du misst 170 cm von der Sohle bis zum Bauchnabel (wenn ich so an das Foto in der Teichhose denke...) ?   

OK, Du gibst Dir aber auch unglaublich viel Mühe und scheust vor keiner Arbeit am Teich zurück. Ich nehme an, dass Du auch einiges an Geld investiert hast. Und schliesslich hast Du Ahnung und weisst, was Du tust - bevor Du anfängst.

Ob man gleiches nun unbedingt einem Einsteiger raten sollte, der mal eben ein Loch für einen Teich gräbt und nach kürzester Zeit von Naturteich (der nie einer war) auf Fischbesatz umschwenkt   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teich aushärten - Wände stürzen ein!*

Wer die Statik berechnen kann ist klar von Vorteil!!!

Thema Beton:

Es kommt immer darauf an welchen Boden du hast. Bei Sand min.10cm + Stahlamierung



Bei normalem Erdreich und Humus:

4-6 cm Beton, Stahlamierung nicht unbedingt notwendig, wegen der vorhandenen Dichte des Bodens

Bei Lehmböden:

2-4 cm Beton, kein Stahl da die Bodendichte pro m² 8 Tonnen gewicht hält.


Kann man alles im I-Net Nachlesen.


Ausser man verwendet Betonestrich, da sieht es ganz anders aus. Weil die Körnung feiner ist kommt es auf die Dicke´des verwendeten Material vom Hersteller an.


In eigener Sache:

Niemand ist hier besonder Klug noch der Chef. Unterlasst es Neuanfängern gleich schräg von der Seite anzureden. Es ist eine Sache der Erziehung das man sowas nicht macht.
Und wenn einer ein Loch gräbt und nur Folie rein schmeist als Anfänger dann ist das eben so. Keiner von uns hat anders angefangen.

Ich finde es Schlimm wenn manche von Oben herab solche Dinge schreiben. Gehört sich einfach nicht, vor allem nicht hier


----------



## frido (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teich aushärten - Wände stürzen ein!*

...iss ja richtig-aber der Thread ist sieben Jahre alt...


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teich aushärten - Wände stürzen ein!*

Ohhh ich Id..t.
Man echt, wer lesen kann ist klar von Vorteil


----------

